# The most overrated team in America (Early on)



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I nominate DAYTON.

People are littering them in the top 20, which is totally underserved.

Yes they are 8-0, but the closest thing they have to a quality win is a win at 3-4 Pepperdine, 

In the last 4 games they have just barely got by Miami(Ohio), Wagner. LA-Lafayette, IUPUI.

They are the bottom of my rankings of undefeated teams, and do not deserve to see the top 25 right now. Sure other undefeated teams have not played anybody either, but they are getting the job done by soundly beating cupcakes - Dayton is not.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

hmmmm...

I think Kentucky is a lil' overrated, no offense to any Kentucky alumni. But, they have not been playing very well, yet their still winning.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> hmmmm...
> 
> I think Kentucky is a lil' overrated, no offense to any Kentucky alumni. But, they have not been playing very well, yet their still winning.


:laugh: Like a win in front 78, 129 people, 68,000+ of whom are rooting against them, is easy. They're better than MSU. At least they've been playing a tough schedule.  They shot 57% against Michigan State and managed to overcome their size disadvantage. They've played one bad game, and they still won it. However, how they moved up in the rankings so much before they played UCLA is beyond me, so you wn't get an argument out of me there. But after yesterday, UK isn't overrated. You could've called them overrated if they lost to Michigan State and had another bad game, but they didn't. Not playing well? Since win is shooting 66% in the first half and 57% overall not playing well? 

Funny how you say UK is overrated, yet you rank MSU number 2. That's just plain stupid. You never ever give a reason why MSU is so good. If MSU was actually number 2, then they're easily the most overrated team.

Bryan, my main point is this; what has MSU done to be ranked so high? I understand you're entitled to your opinion and they're your favorite team, but actually give me a solid answer. Also, how is UK overrated when they go into a crowd of 78,129, with 68,000+ rooting against them, winning against a ranked Michigan State team, and make history?


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

juniornova are you sure you're not a xavier fan??

i'd say mizzou, although i was impressed with their game against gonzaga. based on what i'd seen prior to that i thought the zags would plow them.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

UK beat a MSU team that has not played well ALL season.

Reason for Mississippi State: their just that good, can't say nothin else.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> UK beat a MSU team that has not played well ALL season.
> 
> Reason for Mississippi State: their just that good, can't say nothin else.


Wow. You ignored two things and made a stupid comment. MSU is better than virtually any team Miss State has played. UK has already made history this year. Has MSU? Let me check...uh...no. How many teams could go into an arena and win despite the other team having 68,000 fans rooting for them? Um, not many. The last thing you said, about MSU just being good and you give absolutely no reason, shows how stupid your comment about UK being overrated was and that I shouldn't have even dignified your post with a response in the first place if you're going to make post things and reasons like that. 

You also ignored the fact that MSU never led against UK and UK shot 66% in the first half and 57% overall while successfully keeping a huge crowd at bay and prevented a huge MSU comeback. Way to ignore the facts BryanBailey. :greatjob:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> juniornova are you sure you're not a xavier fan??


Do Xavier fans really hate Dayton  

Just wondering. Did not realize it was a big rivalry.

BTW, I agree with Missouri as well, although to a lesser extent after there performance yesterday.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

although it probably isn't as big of a rivalry on the national scale as xavier and cincinnati, i think it is far more bitter. actually, i think most xavier fans would rather beat dayton than beat cincinnati.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. You ignored two things and made a stupid comment. MSU is better than virtually any team Miss State has played. UK has already made history this year. Has MSU? Let me check...uh...no. How many teams could go into an arena and win despite the other team having 68,000 fans rooting for them? Um, not many. The last thing you said, about MSU just being good and you give absolutely no reason, shows how stupid your comment about UK being overrated was and that I shouldn't have even dignified your post with a response in the first place if you're going to make post things and reasons like that.
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

BTW - Bryan, quit being hypocritical/a homer/biased. You say UK is overrated because they've only played a weak MSU team, completely ignoring the fact how tough it was to win in that atmosphere. Well, I'd just like to point out that you ranked Miss State number 2 and Miss State hasn't beaten anybody of importance at all. At least UK has made history and has beaten two teams of importance. Once again Bryan, way to ignore the facts! :greatjob:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Wow! How do I argue with that!? Bryan, since you just put that and not any sort of comeback, I'm going to assume you know your wrong and won't admit it.

Ok scratch the above comment. Let's stop the arguing. We're getting nowhere and not changing eachothers mind. Let's just stick with eachother's opinion.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Here's the only stat you need to know:
Record of UK Opponents: 16-12 (Not that good)
Record of MissSt Opponents: 13-26 (Pretty Bad)


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>
> Ok scratch the above comment. Let's stop the arguing. We're getting nowhere and not changing eachothers mind. Let's just stick with eachother's opinion.



yea. sounds like a good thing.

we fight like a husband and wife, which is also not good. :no:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bryan bein the wife:laugh: cuz hes a pansy lil *edit* 

No masking, please.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ :laugh: 


but not really :devil:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> juniornova are you sure you're not a xavier fan??
> 
> i'd say mizzou, although i was impressed with their game against gonzaga. based on what i'd seen prior to that i thought the zags would plow them.


I might agree with Mizzou, and I'm a Mizzou fan, if it weren't for the fact that they'll have two new players joining the team in the next week (Jason Conley and Randy Pulley). At least one of these guys will have a huge impact (Conley, who some have said is the best player on the Mizzou team and others have said will be the Big XII newcomer of the year). Plus I think Paulding's about ready to start playing like he's capable. AJ's been a bit passive so far this year, but he'll get better. Part of it might just be the addition of Kleiza in the post, taking away some touches from Johnson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State = some preseason Final Four team. 
Notre Dame = Chris Thomas is the best PG in America. 
Florida = Christian Drejer will be the best SF in America and David Lee can shoot now.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> Michigan State = some preseason Final Four team.
> Notre Dame = Chris Thomas is the best PG in America.
> Florida = Christian Drejer will be the best SF in America and David Lee can shoot now.


4get paul pierce this guy is the TRUTH


----------



## unc heels (Nov 9, 2003)

*chris thomas best PG?? yeah right buddy*

how can you say that Chris Thomas is the best PG in the nation when his team is losing...i dont care if hes averaging 30 points and 15 assists...if his team isnt winning than it means nothing...raymond felton is the best PG in the nation...i know you can say that he has a supporting cast but McCants isnt playing as well as he was last year..and UNC is undefeated


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: chris thomas best PG?? yeah right buddy*



> Originally posted by <b>unc heels</b>!
> how can you say that Chris Thomas is the best PG in the nation when his team is losing...i dont care if hes averaging 30 points and 15 assists...if his team isnt winning than it means nothing...raymond felton is the best PG in the nation...i know you can say that he has a supporting cast but McCants isnt playing as well as he was last year..and UNC is undefeated


Before I respond to you, because you are an adolescent, please notice that I put a rolleyes icon there. rolleyes =  , meaning that I am not serious when I say that.

It means that the people who were touting that, weren't too bright. So I don't know what you are angry about. If you would have read the thread title you would see that I addressed every team that I thought was overrated.

Notre Dame
Michigan State
Florida

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Mizzou, florida, Mich st are tremendously overrated. Ricky Paulding is also overrated. Yes he is a very good player but he is way too hyped, he is just not a superstar IMO. A very nice player but im sick of hearing about him as all american 1st team or big 12 player of the year and Drejer from Florida is the most overated player in the history of college basketball. He just flat out sucks.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

It's easy to pick on Michigan State right now. I dont know that they are overrated anymore. Missouri seems to be a popular choice for some reason. The five ESPN "experts" have Mizzou ranked between 8 and 13. If Mizzou cant get it done against Ill and at Memphis we'll know they are overrated.

It's hard for me to find a top 16 team that's overrated. If I had to pick one I'd say Purdue. Purdue is solid but not one of the top teams in the country, IMO.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm surprise no one said duke...usually someone does


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Michagin Stae, these guys were in the top 10 when the season started, THEY SHOULDNT EVEN BE IN THE TOP 25, something they will realize soon.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Mich St.*

They were not in the top 25, last poll I looked at. I would bet my bottom dollar (if i did that kind of thing) that M St. will end the year, at least ...top 20.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Mich St.*



> Originally posted by <b>stan.6</b>!
> They were not in the top 25, last poll I looked at. I would bet my bottom dollar (if i did that kind of thing) that M St. will end the year, at least ...top 20.


Check out this week's coaches poll. They are ranked 25 even though they have lost every tough game they have played. They are still overrated, until they are no longer rated.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

GQ, At the end of the regular season will they be top 20?

The last poll I saw........no see....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now you are changing it to top 20. Here is what you said.



> They were not in the top 25, last poll I looked at. I would bet my bottom dollar (if i did that kind of thing) that M St. will end the year, at least ...top 20.


They are in the top 25 this week and I am fairly confident that they will have 6-7 losses in the Big Ten this year, maybe more. Their non-conference schedule isn't over yet either.

And here is the ESPN/USA Today Poll so you can still see that the coaches have ranked them.

1. Kentucky (23) 
2. Connecticut (4) 
3. Duke 
4. North Carolina (1) 
5. Arizona 
6. Georgia Tech (3) 
7. Kansas 
8. Oklahoma 
9. Wake Forest 
10. Texas 
11. Stanford 
12. St. Joseph's (PA) 
13. Florida 
14. Missouri 
15. Gonzaga 
16. Cincinnati 
17. Purdue 
18. Wisconsin 
19. Illinois 
20. Pittsburgh 
21. Syracuse 
22. Louisville 
23. Marquette 
24. Dayton 
25.* Michigan St.*


Now you can see it.

Plus here is the official link.

ESPN/USA Today Coaches Poll


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I think St.Joe's is overrrated


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

*GQ*

I said they wern't in the last poll I checked. Then I said at the end of the year I thought they would be top 20. No one changed anything. r e a d s l o w e r. BTW if you want to look at a Poll, I suggest the AP.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can flip flop all you want. I showed you a poll where they were ranked.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes you did GQ and I thank you for that.


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

Georgia Tech.  

Beating UConn with Okafor and Taliek Brown hurt & Ben Gordon having a career awful night.

Wait till ACC play comes around.

Also: Dr. Phil can make himself available for future cat fights...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well another loss for those "underrated" Spartans.  

UCLA 64, Michigan State 58


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

Man, they are self destructing. Looks like the tough schedule may backfire, at least early on. If they make it to the big dance it will be interesting to see how this early season gauntlet they put themselves through pays off.


----------

